
Seattle leaders respond to Amazon plans to establish 2nd HQ outside its hometown - kimsk112
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/never-late-say-sorry-seattle-leaders-respond-amazon-plans-establish-second-hq-outside-hometown/
======
whipoodle
I'm surprised at the surprise. People have good reasons for being unhappy with
some aspects of Amazon's presence in the city. (When I can't live in my
house/apartment anymore because you came in and made everything insanely
expensive that's not considered hostility, but when I'm like "hey fuck you"
because I'm pissed I can't live there anymore, that is hostility)

But also, it's such a huge company that you can't expect them to run
everything from Seattle forever.

